# Lanterna Library



## jintonicc (10. Jan 2015)

Hey allerseits,

Vielleicht kennen einige von euch die Lanterna Library, die unter anderem Terminals mit mehr grafischem Freiraum ermöglicht. Ich wollte anfangen mit dieser zu arbeiten, aber scheitere irgendwie schon an der Erstellung eines Terminals.

Hier ein kleiner Guide: https://code.google.com/p/lanterna/wiki/UsingTerminal

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, sollte das Folgende reichen, um ein Terminal zu erstellen: 


```
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;
import com.googlecode.lanterna.*;
import com.googlecode.lanterna.terminal.*;

public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args){
		Terminal terminal = TerminalFacade.createSwingTerminal();
	}
}
```

Leider erscheint kein JFrame. Nur 1 Sekunde Pause und dann terminiert das Programm. Keinen Plan wieso... Kennt sich da jemand besser aus oder kann sich die Library mal anschauen? Wär super!

Beste Grüße,
Jintonicc


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Jan 2015)

Somit geht es schonmal 


```
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;
import com.googlecode.lanterna.*;
import com.googlecode.lanterna.terminal.*;

public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args){
        Terminal t = TerminalFacade.createSwingTerminal();
        Screen s = TerminalFacade.createScreen(t);
       s.startScreen();
    }
}
```


----------



## Luminaria (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo, falls du noch was brauchen solltest, schau dir das Video an:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qCsTX05FxI

da gibts dann noch Teil 2 und 3!

Er wird alles schön erklärt! Es ist zwar Englisch, aber wirklich leicht verständlich!

GLG


----------

